# nutty is no more :-(



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

well some of you know i have two fire bellied toads nutty and sane, these are two of my original exotics having had them for some yrs, well nutty decided it was time to escape (he has done before) but this time no luck at finding him so for last few days kinda given up hope, well found him today all dried and shiveled up..so nutty is no more  , he had a good life but was cut short......


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

aww sorry to hear that


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

aww poor little thing..


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

r.i.p nutty  hope sane will be ok without him.


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

RIP Nutty. Lived a good life from the sound of it. Hope he went quick & easy.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. R.I. P. Nutty


----------

